# Massage Therapy ?



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Question: I was in a minor car accident a few weeks ago and injured my back. My Dr. prescribed Massage Therapy twice a week which is working well. Since I have started the massage therapy, my IBS symptoms have been less and easier to manage. My therapist says it is likely because I am more relaxed. Just wondered if anyone else has had any experience with Massages that have helped the symptoms ?


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Yes, mt releases the toxins in your body and it makes you feel soooooooooooo good.I do therapy as much as I can.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

I have seen in a lot of books that massage therapy helps IBS. Basically, anything that helps you manage your anxiety will also manage your IBS -- massage, yoga, meditation, deep breathing, heavy exercise.They tell me my IBS is all caused by stress, and I believe them because it started when I began grad school. But I find it amazing that my state of mind has such an effect on my physical health! It's an intersting topic to ponder...


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I re-read the post and also my reply.Come to think about something. In June of 2003 I was at a dead stop in my car when a woman slammed into the back of me. She was doing about 35mph. I was about two months pregnant at the time and my back was already hurting so I figured it was part of my pregnancy.I wonder if that accident caused some of throbs and aches I get in my back. Sometimes it feels like somebody is slicing into my sides.Could this possible?If so what should I do?


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

That sounds like a terrible accident!!And you should definitely get that checked out -- any back problems you have will only get worse if they're not fixed. Go to a physical therapist or chiropractor.


----------

